
The Science Behind Your Cheap Wine - sukhadatkeereo
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/science-behind-your-cheap-wine-180962783/?no-ist
======
danieltillett
Pretty lightweight article which is a shame as it is a very interesting topic.

I can at least add that after extensive testing cheap wine does on average
give worse hangovers than more expensive wine, although there are plenty of
outliers.

